# Why is a girlfriend so hard to find?



## Geek (Jan 16, 2012)

Why is it women are soo damn crazy and confused and have no idea what they want? Why do you have to treat a girl like crap in order for her to like you and actually respect you? If you are a nice guy nowdays you get shit on or left because they want to go out with the guy that is an ***hole to them. I just dont get it? Why would you want to be treated badly? Isnt that the point of a relationship is to feel good? I just dont get women.

Alot of the time us "nice guys" will target woman that typically fall for the "bad boys", because we believe we can change them by giving them "something they've never had". Believe it or not we can't give them what they want. Many of the woman that are looking for the "bad boys" that treat them like shit are just not interested in finding what we are.


----------



## shteev (Jan 16, 2012)

This right here is one of the reasons I'm gay.

Women are _fuck nuts._â€‹


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 16, 2012)

shteev said:


> This right here is one of the reasons I'm gay.
> 
> Women are _fuck nuts._â€‹




Excuse me?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not looking to change a woman, you can't really change who the other is.
And you're stupid to say you can't understand women, you can, but you just need to use your grey braincells for that


shteev said:


> This right here is one of the reasons I'm gay.
> 
> Women are _fuck nuts._â€‹


Ahem.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 16, 2012)

Well for starters you are making assumptions on women that are untrue. Second each women is different so I dont see how all women would be going for bad boys and blowing off all the nice guys.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know why you're asking the furry fandom, where everyone is gay.

Except people who aren't, like me.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe you should spend some time actually going out and finding. Or like me, being set up with a date because I'm too lazy.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 16, 2012)

Cyril said:


> I don't know why you're asking the furry fandom, where everyone is gay.
> 
> Except people who aren't, like me.



Scuse me?  >:C

you have angered the mighty white sergal. prepare for porn


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 16, 2012)

Just pretend to be married to a pokÃ©mon and live in a little fantasy land. Much easier.

Make up songs and shit too.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe you should get rid of that stupid point of view that all women act a certain way. That is retarded. 

And you should probably just stop f you're already going "But women only want Bad Guys but I'm a Nice Guy what is up with women!" no you are an asshole the instant you start assuming that shit don't get your relationship advice from 80 movies


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

I knew this thread was gonna rock as soon as I saw the title. I will eagerly await more posts.

OP, your view is an inexperienced one.


----------



## BRN (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, first things first, my man, I can say in my experience, don't bother. Sounds like you're dealing with girls still in education and that's just a goddamn minefield.

First chick I went out with, first chick I screwed, went batshit insane two days later and _still_ stalks me two years later.

I pulled the badboy technique to get the second, and guess what? Ever since we split, she's been devoted to passive-aggressively grinding at my ego. She's done the whole dating other guys just to show them off to me. I'm lucky I'm desensitized.

When I turned down a third girl, despite being a bisexual who tended towards girls, she ended up realising she liked older guys too and summarily lost her virginity to her 42-year old married neighbour and then got the hots for her depressed Philosophy teacher and _my dad_.

Meanwhile, every boyfriend I've had has been kind, rational, interesting; never had an unamicable split, still friends, still interested in each other, and the sex is better anyway.

Imagine saying "Honey, you're being irrational" to your high-school boyfriend. Now imagine the shitstorm that comes from saying the same, equally true statement to your high-school girlfriend.





Geek said:


> Why is it women are soo damn crazy and confused and have no idea what they want? Why do you have to treat a girl like crap in order for her to like you and actually respect you? If you are a nice guy nowdays you get shit on or left because they want to go out with the guy that is an ***hole to them. I just dont get it? Why would you want to be treated badly? Isnt that the point of a relationship is to feel good? I just dont get women.




Danger's attractive, apparently. The girls you're dealing with don't know what they want, but they know what they don't want, and it isn't romance, not then. Sure, emotional support, but not mushiness. 




> Alot of the time us "nice guys" will target woman that typically fall for the "bad boys", because we believe we can change them by giving them "something they've never had". Believe it or not we can't give them what they want. Many of the woman that are looking for the "bad boys" that treat them like shit are just not interested in finding what we are.



Yep. I can't say anything here, really. The sweetest and most generous, christian-born Texan I ever knew was doting on a girl for years and got shot down every time. Why? He tried too hard. You act sweet, you get friend-zoned. Employ your charm just as you usually would, but be confident and secure in yourself and _have your own personality._


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 16, 2012)

"Nice guys" is an entirely subjective term. You can be a "Nice guy" all you want to be, but women aren't going to go after you unless you're a "nice guy" in their eyes.
Keep looking, and you'll find someone that sees a nice guy in you, rather than a whiny, impatient person who blames his shortfalls with women on women and other guys.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh oh, since the usual member who would post this is busy IRL, I'll fill in for her.


----------



## johnny (Jan 16, 2012)

I have no good answer for that. Women make me wanna be gay sometimes


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

johnny said:


> I have no good answer for that. Women make me wanna be gay sometimes



Hi.


----------



## brandot (Jan 16, 2012)

I gave up on women and went to men.


----------



## Cain (Jan 16, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Excuse me?


Uh oh.
*Grabs Kevlar and helmet*



Gibby said:


> Oh oh, since the usual member who would post this is busy IRL, I'll fill in for her.


Who would normally post that?

Also-
To all those saying "this is why I'm gay" etc, boyfriends, good, caring, loving boyfriends, can be extremely hard to find. So cut the straight people some slack. Relationships, good ones, are hard to find. No matter your sexuality.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 16, 2012)

This is off topic, but I swear to God I hope this thread doesn't go off topic like that Jealousy thread because people find it hilariously funny to act like a fucking idiot.

Anyway, I've never understood what a "nice guy" is. Ever. And I was going to say basically what JE said so yeah. What he said.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 16, 2012)

Not all women are like that just so you know.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 16, 2012)

No. Women are not all crazy.

And for fucks sake blokes, STOP WITH THE WHINEY 'NICE GUY' THING! Nice guys usually end up being the most passive aggressive, whiney, clingey dicks out there! "I'm such a nice guy, even though I'm only hanging out with her to eventually have sex with her, and I never once made my intentions clear, but I got 'friendzoned' and BOO HOO WOMEN SUCK."

It. Pisses. Me. Off.

DON'T GO LOOKING FOR A GIRLFRIEND, JUST WAIT FOR IT TO HAPPEN. Also, just because you're a 'nice guy' it doesn't mean you're attractive to everyone. Everyone is attracted to different things. If there is no chemsitry for her you don't have a chance. You just don't. You need to be sexually compatible as well as personality compatible. If you're friends with girls just to eventually get with them then YOU ARE AN ASSHOLE.


I hate hate hate hate hate this kind of thing. I hear is SO MUCH and it does my head in. Why can't guys just get their head around it?

EDIT: I'm not saying call nice guys are like that, I'm saying that these self-proclaimed Nice Guys are 90% of the time.

Also: 





> Alot of the time us "nice guys" will target woman that typically fall for the "bad boys", because we believe we can change them by giving them "something they've never had".



This is also something they need to stop doing and then complaining that 'all' women are crazy and only date assholes. Uh, no.


----------



## Cain (Jan 16, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> This is off topic, but I swear to God I hope this thread doesn't go off topic like that Jealousy thread because people find it hilariously funny to act like a fucking idiot.
> 
> Anyway, I've never understood what a "nice guy" is. Ever. And I was going to say basically what JE said so yeah. What he said.


A nice guy cares for you, looks out for you, comforts and consoles you. He hugs you when you're down, and smiles and holds hands with you when you're happy. A nice guy, is what a lot of us look for. A nice guy may seem hard to find. A nice guy, is your 'soulmate'. 'The one', that 'special someone'. The one you hope to hold in your arms forever.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> A nice guy cares for you, looks out for you, comforts and consoles you. He hugs you when you're down, and smiles and holds hands with you when you're happy. A nice guy, is what a lot of us look for. A nice guy may seem hard to find. A nice guy, is your 'soulmate'. 'The one', that 'special someone'. The one you hope to hold in your arms forever.



I vomited. And I think he means '"nice guy"' (see my link) instead of 'nice guy'.


----------



## Teal (Jan 16, 2012)

Geek said:


> Why is it women are soo damn crazy and confused and have no idea what they want? Why do you have to treat a girl like crap in order for her to like you and actually respect you? If you are a nice guy nowdays you get shit on or left because they want to go out with the guy that is an ***hole to them. I just dont get it? Why would you want to be treated badly? Isnt that the point of a relationship is to feel good? I just dont get women.



I like nice guys, but I don't like guys with an attitude like yours.





> *Alot of the time us "nice guys" will target woman that typically fall for the "bad boys", because we believe we can change them by giving them "something they've never had". *Believe it or not we can't give them what they want. Many of the woman that are looking for the "bad boys" that treat them like shit are just not interested in finding what we are. [





> /QUOTE]
> 
> That's one of the reasons that some woman like "bad boys". And the quote tags aren't working.


----------



## Cain (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I vomited. And I think he means '"nice guy"' (see my link) instead of 'nice guy'.


My mushy self took over.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 16, 2012)

*hasn't read other posts*

From what I've experienced... boys tend to try for the hottest girl that will have them. They bypass really nice girls who aren't the best looking just to get some arm-candy, no matter how crazy she is. Personally, all I ever wanted was a sweet guy who liked me for me. I don't want someone to buy me things and treat me like crap. Thankfully, I have a nice guy right now... finally.


----------



## shteev (Jan 16, 2012)

Whelp. This thread just blew up.

On a more serious note, no, not all women are fuck nuts (except for dd :v) and everyone is attracted to someone different, which may not necessarily be you. You just have to wait and find the right person for you.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 16, 2012)

Feels good to be asexual, man.


Geek said:


> Why do you have to treat a girl like crap in order for her to like you and actually respect you? If you are a nice guy nowdays you get shit on or left because they want to go out with the guy that is an ***hole to them. I just dont get it? Why would you want to be treated badly? Isnt that the point of a relationship is to feel good? I just dont get women.



Really?  I'd much more prefer a guy who was nice to me, the guys who treat you like shit are....well, shit. I guess it's a case of ''you haven't met the right one''. There's someone out there for everyone. I guess that's a little rich coming from me.




shteev said:


> Women are _fuck nuts._â€‹


I could have sworn I saw the word ''like'' in that sentence at first.


----------



## Limbo (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, from what I noticed, girls had no interest in me, whatsoever. Until I came out as a homosexual.

And now I can't get them to leave me alone. It's like now that I'm not into women, these girls have made it their mission in life to make me have interest again. Which isn't going to happen because I know what they're doing.

Now, I'm not saying that's true of all girls, just the ones I happen to know.

Oh and just because I'm gay, doesn't mean you can grope me 24-7 >.>...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

Sand said:


> Well, from what I noticed, girls had no interest in me, whatsoever. Until I came out as a homosexual.
> 
> And now I can't get them to leave me alone. It's like now that I'm not into women, these girls have made it their mission in life to make me have interest again. Which isn't going to happen because I know what they're doing.
> 
> ...



I wish I came out in high school. :V


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know how bawwing on a furry forum will get you a girlfriend, but blaming the women for your problems won't help either


----------



## Limbo (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I wish I came out in high school. :V



I came out this year. After spending all last year with my best friend, who's openly gay. Jesus Christ, there are still rumors. At least I'm the dom in them :V

On topic: Say you're questioning your sexuality? I don't know, you're being quite assuming about women. I'm literally just talking about the girls I know, who happen to all be pervs ;.;


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 16, 2012)

> DON'T GO LOOKING FOR A GIRLFRIEND, JUST WAIT FOR IT TO HAPPEN. Also,  just because you're a 'nice guy' it doesn't mean you're attractive to  everyone. Everyone is attracted to different things. If there is no  chemsitry for her you don't have a chance. You just don't. You need to  be sexually compatible as well as personality compatible. If you're  friends with girls just to eventually get with them then YOU ARE AN  ASSHOLE.



This. This. This. and This. x10. You don't need to go out and find a woman just like that. I don't want to admit it took me a long time to actually care about finding a girlfriend, and I finally found one and she shares interests and everything, and its mostly because I'm not shallow and don't care about appearances or stupid shit. Yeah, she was bigger when I started dating her, but people can change. People can do great things if they put their minds to it, and this one did. She wanted to lose her weight and she did. And now I'm with a happy, intelligent, and very personable woman who likes playing video games and going to cons and such, and I've been with her for almost 5 years now. Blaming women for their problems will just make them less likely to want to be near you, and even moreso, will probably kill your chances with them later in life (Or you'll just be plain miserable later on)

Don't go looking for trouble. Trouble will find you. You'll be happier if you wait.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 16, 2012)

Part of the problem with "nice guys" is MANY OF THEM AREN'T NICE. The other problem is, whether a female will admit it or not, looks do matter. A lot. Often your "nice guy" won't even brush his fricking teeth. All the nice in the world won't make up for being disgusted by the person who is trying to have sex with you.

I'm female. I'm with a person who looks like he'd be a jerk. A year and a half ago, he wasn't. He was very sweet and wonderful. Somewhere in there he metamorphosed and now he's the worlds largest asshole. Men do that. Sometimes the girls you see who are dating jerks did not START dating a jerk. And now they care too much to let go of said jerk. 

And one last thing, what most girls want is basically to be loved. We want your attention, and we want to feel like we mean things. You get points for the word beautiful, and we don't enjoy the word Sexy nearly as much, although you should still use it once in a while. 

Also. Drop the "I'm a nice guy" con. Be who you are, you'll never find a girl otherwise. And take care of your appearance, once you get a girl DO NOT do any of these things- belch loudly in public, tell her friends that your breath stinks, come out of PE with your hair/shirt dripping sweat and want hugs/kisses, and don't tell your girlfriend (AND her friends) that you brush your teeth once a week. We also don't appreciate hearing about you taking a shit, especially when eating.

All that shit has happened to me. It's awful and don't do it.

As for why we're crazy I have no idea. I'm a crazy girlfriend, but it's because of fear of abandonment, and a couple of other things. Other chicks...I don't know. I do know that we are VERY jealous creatures. Better not try to hang out with any other girls or your girlfriend will not ever forget it, and probably will hold it against you. Ask first, if you want to hang out with girls, and preferably take your girlfriend along.


----------



## Aden (Jan 16, 2012)

"Girls are crazy so I'm gonna be gay"

gj furries


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> come out of PE with your hair/shirt dripping sweat and want hugs/kisses,



There's a lot of people who kinda dig that.

But I agree with the rest.


----------



## zachery980 (Jan 16, 2012)

If you are dating to get some tail, knock it the fuck off. Woman can smell your horny ass coming a mile a way. Be picky and wait you don't need a girlfriend  every second of your life and  yes I have dated before. Each time it lasted for a couple of years. They where good looking, gave a fuck and the relationship's did not revolve around sex.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2012)

Aden said:


> "Girls are crazy so I'm gonna be gay"
> 
> gj furries


And then they wonder why guys can have ~the exact same qualities~


----------



## Limbo (Jan 16, 2012)

Aden said:


> "Girls are crazy so I'm gonna be gay"
> 
> gj furries



I was gay before the girls I knew went crazy. I was gay _before it was cool_. 

Anyway, I see the point there, but just because I'm gay doesn't mean I think all girls are crazy.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 16, 2012)

Not at school they don't. Seriously. Downright disgusting, and I got teased for being with him after that because he refused to shower. I finally told him he had to or he'd be ignored the rest of the day.

It is not nice. Ew.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 16, 2012)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Not at school they don't. Seriously. Downright disgusting, and I got teased for being with him after that because he refused to shower. I finally told him he had to or he'd be ignored the rest of the day.
> 
> It is not nice. Ew.


Get him some Old Spice. :v


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2012)

Allow me to quote Mr. Forever Alone
"Being unattractive is just playing the dating game. On hard mode."
Also, a lack of confidence doesn't help -_-


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Oh oh, since the usual member who would post this is busy IRL, *I'll fill in for her.*



SO TRUE


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

ramsay_baggins said:


> SO TRUE



Aye, it is. I've seen it happen and it sucks. Although I don't think such an article helps with some people's security... You have guys that generally ARE nice guys and not "nice guys", but they probably have a new (false) image of themselves because of such info. It didn't make me feel so right after reading it the first time, but meh.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 16, 2012)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> we don't enjoy the word Sexy nearly as much


Speak for yourself. I like the word "sexy."



> DO NOT do any of these things- belch loudly in public,


Then who will belch loudly in public with me, if not my guy?



> tell her friends that your breath stinks,


Honesty is bad?



> come out of PE with your hair/shirt dripping sweat and want hugs/kisses,


But that's hot.



> and don't tell your girlfriend (AND her friends) that you brush your teeth once a week.


Again, honesty is bad? At least he's telling you at all.



> We also don't appreciate hearing about you taking a shit, especially when eating.


But that's amusing.



> Better not try to hang out with any other girls or your girlfriend will not ever forget it, and probably will hold it against you.


Goddamn, and I thought I had territorial issues, but not even I am THAT bad.


Are you describing some kind of childish highschool-esque variation of dating? (Probably, considering you mentioned PE.)
Because that's not exactly the best standard to be judging actions with according to finding someone to stick with.

Also, I don't know how a lot of this stuff relates to "nice guys," because they're typically the kind of kiss-ass spineless doormats that would follow such direction to an obsession, devoid of dignity and being themselves, all for ridding themselves of their horrible virginity.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 16, 2012)

this thread is awful...


----------



## Aidy (Jan 16, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> A nice guy cares for you, looks out for you, comforts and consoles you. He hugs you when you're down, and smiles and holds hands with you when you're happy. A nice guy, is what a lot of us look for. A nice guy may seem hard to find. A nice guy, is your 'soulmate'. 'The one', that 'special someone'. The one you hope to hold in your arms forever.



But as people said before, they sound like the kind who gets attached and obsessed. Like stalkers. Why is there no such thing as a 'normal' one?

Goddamnit.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 16, 2012)

Of course they're nuts, they have to stay in the kitchen 24-7. You would go crazy too, OP.
Couldn't resist. :V


----------



## Cyril (Jan 16, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Scuse me?  >:C
> 
> you have angered the mighty white sergal. prepare for porn


DD you were included in the people who aren't ;A;


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Aye, it is. I've seen it happen and it sucks. Although I don't think such an article helps with some people's security... You have guys that generally ARE nice guys and not "nice guys", but they probably have a new (false) image of themselves because of such info. It didn't make me feel so right after reading it the first time, but meh.


D: No wonder my ex cheated on me!


----------



## Recel (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, "nice guys" need "nice girls". They fit together perfectly!

From a guys point of view I can say that some girls can be just as bad as "nice guys". You know, from the ones who just want to use you to my personal favourites, wich type I even met sadly, the ones who pity you so much they say they love you. I don't get the logic in the later example, but when were most humans logical anyway?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 16, 2012)

When I said your, I mean the guy telling everyone about his own breath/not brushing teeth/ etc. That was in..like 8-9th grade. So it was a few years ago. But it was gross. 

I belch loudly. Not in public though. I don't mind if a guy does that around just me, but in public TRY to act decent.

Most of that is from my friends and myself. I'm not EVERY female on the planet. Makes sense others might have different tastes. But it's best to act like a decent human until you know if your girlfriend is okay with that stuff. I am not.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 16, 2012)

Love/lust for love is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2012)

I was told love would find me. I was also told love is blind. Now which is it?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh. So. Relevant.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 16, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> I was told love would find me. I was also told love is blind. Now which is it?


love is blind, lovers aren't blind.


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2012)

Fuck this shit I'm getting all emo. STOP IT.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 16, 2012)

I love it when furries QQ about relationships.

It provides endless entertainment.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 16, 2012)

It's because women don't want a doormat, they would rather have a guy with the drive to get what he wants out of life. What you call a "good guy" is typically a guy who is blatantly trying to manipulate girls to like him; this impresses no one, and girls are people too FYI. The "bad guys" are guys who care about more things than only pleasing women (which doesn't make them perfect either, because of ego and self-centerness, but it's a sight better than being a self-loathing loser). Would you fall in love with anyone who's sole focus was pleasing you? Maybe, but you'd be pretty dumb to do that. If you associate getting a girlfriend with "being lucky" then you're an idiot. Men are not trash for women to take pity upon, it should be two equals coming together.

If you want girls to like you, become likable.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

This thread makes me worry. I'm known for being a nice guy, but now I'm worried if any new people I meet would think of me as a "nice guy" :I 

So what, am I supposed to be a little more asshattish to not deliver the wrong message? It's like I can't be nice because I'll look like a creep. Now I can't do the right thing and just be decent.

Of course you have to be good to people rather than just being manipulative, but honest or not, both acts look so alike.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 16, 2012)

i don't think you're a "nice guy" creep. but what do i know? :v


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> This thread makes me worry. I'm known for being a nice guy, but now I'm worried if any new people I meet would think of me as a "nice guy" :I
> 
> So what, am I supposed to be a little more asshattish to not deliver the wrong message? It's like I can't be nice because I'll look like a creep. Now I can't do the right thing and just be decent.
> 
> Of course you have to be good to people rather than just being manipulative, but honest or not, both acts look so alike.


Dude, you're not alone. This is exactly what worries me. it's like it's one big trick question and I myself have been looked at as the "nice guy." Honestly I can't see myself being a douchebag with no respect who goes through girlfriends like napkins at a barbecue.


----------



## Recel (Jan 16, 2012)

You see what you did girls? Now with that article all nice guys will turn to assholes, while the "nice guys" won't change!
And because I like conspiracy, I'll say you did it to look like you don't like assholes while making assholes to love! :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i don't think you're a "nice guy" creep. but what do i know? :v



That's the thing, see. I'd quite like to be around people without them having to be wary of me. I do try to be honest about myself at least. There's not too much about me that is a secret.


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2012)

Let's all be assholes then! :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> Let's all be assholes then! :V



I'll be the biggest asshole on the planet.

Watch me as I spit in women and babies' faces alike left and right.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> This thread makes me worry. I'm known for being a nice guy, but now I'm worried if any new people I meet would think of me as a "nice guy" :I



There's a difference between being nice and being likable. It's ideal to be both, but being nice doesn't mean people have to like you. For extremely obvious reasons, being likable achieves social relationships much more easily. OP did not get this. Also, blaming women for not liking you for being nice is retardedly unlikable thing to do.

For as little as I know about you, though, Gibby, you seem likable. Niceness is a virtue, but it really isn't relevant.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 16, 2012)

I dated a "nice guy" once.

The dude suffocated me with attention even after I told him I didn't feel entirely comfortable being expected to return every mushy text every minute of every hour.
And as much as I can like romantic texts, a "I love you my beautiful and pretty princess, never want to let you go" can get on your nerves real fast, trust me. :U

Not to mention that when I did decide to break it off, he immediately started whining and tried kissing me even after I had established I was not interested any more. 
Nice guy != "nice guy'".

And the fact that all women date assholes? Nice generalization, bro. :B


----------



## Lunar (Jan 16, 2012)

shteev said:


> This right here is one of the reasons I'm gay.
> 
> Women are _fuck nuts._â€‹


You aren't gay because of that.  You're gay because you're able to fall in love with members of the same sex.  And you're about to make a lot more women on here go "fuck nuts" if you keep saying stupid shit like that.



ramsay_baggins said:


> No. Women are not all crazy.
> 
> And for fucks sake blokes, STOP WITH THE WHINEY 'NICE GUY' THING! Nice guys usually end up being the most passive aggressive, whiney, clingey dicks out there! "I'm such a nice guy, even though I'm only hanging out with her to eventually have sex with her, and I never once made my intentions clear, but I got 'friendzoned' and BOO HOO WOMEN SUCK."
> 
> ...



This so fucking much.  

Maybe you should just forget about the girl if she's gonna friendzone you like that.  There's so many more amazing women out there.  Like my girlfriend, for example.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

Heimdal said:


> There's a difference between being nice and being likable. It's ideal to be both, but being nice doesn't mean people have to like you. For extremely obvious reasons, being likable achieves social relationships much more easily. OP did not get this. Also, blaming women for not liking you for being nice is retardedly unlikable thing to do.
> 
> For as little as I know about you, though, Gibby, you seem likable. Niceness is a virtue, but it really isn't relevant.



Oh, I think I get what you're saying. You mean that there are people who are over-the-top nice because they believe that it is the only way to buy your way into someone's knickers, and these are what they call a "nice guy", right? And not being nice for the sake of being nice?

That makes sense now, I guess. Cheers. c:


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2012)

I did learn one thing... "the woman is always right" is a great way to get walked on. There are times that, looking back, I should've spotted manipulation. Waiting until the very end when I had enough to assert myself was not good. In fact I think it was my fault she cheated on me... I was so focused on "being nice" that it was almost selfish. Never again.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 16, 2012)

Lunar said:


> You aren't gay because of that.  You're gay because you're able to fall in love with members of the same sex.  And you're about to make a lot more women on here go "fuck nuts" if you keep saying stupid shit like that.



To be honest I think he was joking , at least that's how I interpreted it. It would have caused less controversy if a :V was added though.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> This thread makes me worry. I'm known for being a nice guy, but now I'm worried if any new people I meet would think of me as a "nice guy" :I
> 
> So what, am I supposed to be a little more asshattish to not deliver the wrong message? It's like I can't be nice because I'll look like a creep. Now I can't do the right thing and just be decent.
> 
> Of course you have to be good to people rather than just being manipulative, but honest or not, both acts look so alike.



Gibby, you're awesome. You're not hanging out with girls just to get into their pants and then whining when it doesn't happen so you're grand. A lot of the time, us girls can tell. And you are a genuine, awesome guy =3 Just be yourself and don't try and get into their pants by pretending to be something you aren't.



Lunar said:


> This so fucking much.
> 
> Maybe you should just forget about the girl if she's gonna friendzone you like that.  There's so many more amazing women out there.  Like my girlfriend, for example.



Honestly, the whole friendzone thing annoys me. Why. Can't. These. Guys. Just. Be. Friends. With. A. Girl. Now, it's fair enough if you are friends and then you got a crush, because the relationship wasn't initiated for sex/physicality. But trying to get into a girl's pants by pretending to be her friend first? That's fucked up. So fucked up. And when she said no, or the guy threw a hissy fit because it was taking so long/realised they weren't going to get any, she dodged a massive bullet.

I developed the hugest crush on my bestie years ago, and I informed him and he told me that he didn't want to lose me as a friend. It hurt, yes, but I didn't go whining everywhere about how "MEN SUCKED!" and how men only ever go for sluts etc etc. In fact, he ended up dating another of my best friends not long after. Guess what. I got the fuck over it. He wasn't attracted to me, and there's nothing in the world I could have done about it. We're still really close friends, and I moved on ages and ages ago, I live with my SO now. It's just something that happens, but these whiney guys decided that it wasn't good enough that someone couldn't be attracted to them so they had to go and invent a term and perpetuate the "OMG GIRLS ARE BITCHES AND ONLY DATE ASSHOLES T_T" idea.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2012)

I love it when "nice guys" complain about how all women are crazy assholes who want to be treated like shit and date mean people.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> This thread makes me worry. I'm known for being a nice guy, but now I'm worried if any new people I meet would think of me as a "nice guy" :I
> 
> So what, am I supposed to be a little more asshattish to not deliver the wrong message? It's like I can't be nice because I'll look like a creep. Now I can't do the right thing and just be decent.
> 
> Of course you have to be good to people rather than just being manipulative, but honest or not, both acts look so alike.



Some guys are nice to girls so that the girl will like them, meaning they aren't really nice at heart. 

Some guys are nice simply because they care about other people.

Girls can usually tell the difference.

And i'm putting ''guys'' and  ''girls'' in those place to be relevant to the thread, but it works any way around really.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 16, 2012)

Skyrim counts, right?

Pretty bad at the moment though since Sheeva caught me fapping to The Lusty Argonian Maid.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 16, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I love it when "nice guys" complain about how all women are crazy assholes who want to be treated like shit and date mean people.


Indeed.


----------



## Azure (Jan 16, 2012)

why is anybody marginally likeable hard to find?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 16, 2012)

Azure said:


> why is anybody marginally likeable hard to find?



I'm right here, baby


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2012)

Applicable


----------



## incineratedpast (Jan 16, 2012)

You're very wise ^-^


----------



## veeno (Jan 16, 2012)

Becaues we are cracy bitches.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 16, 2012)

And also cus no gals like black metal...                                              ...so sad


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> And also cus no gals like black metal...                                              ...so sad



Untrue.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Untrue.


Find me a girl who likes Burzum and Isengard, AND doesn't look like this. (even though that's totally awesome)

Then give me their number.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> Find me a girl who likes Burzum and Isengard, AND doesn't look like this. (even though that's totally awesome)
> 
> Then give me their number.



Oh please, you know that's just for show. Same as black metal guys! Same results on dat google.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 16, 2012)

I just can't find a girlfriend because I'm ugly and hate filled.

edit: Oh, I forgot repulsive, too.


----------



## veeno (Jan 16, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> And also cus no gals like black metal...                                              ...so sad


I like black metal.


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2012)

Why would you even want a girlfriend? So much fucking work, and for what? You pay for sex by listening to all their motherfucking problems, last I heard, my hand doesn't require such payment.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 16, 2012)

Geek said:


> Why is it women are soo damn crazy and confused *and have no idea what they want*?



When I was young, I had a woman who told me she wanted my baby...   




Luti Kriss said:


> I was told love would find me. I was also told love is blind. *Now which is it?*



Both.  Because love is blind, it has a hard time finding someone to love.  And when it finds someone to love, that's why so much groping is involved.  "Touchy-feely", anyone?


----------



## Cain (Jan 16, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> But as people said before, they sound like the kind who gets attached and obsessed. Like stalkers. Why is there no such thing as a 'normal' one?
> 
> Goddamnit.


'normal' doesnt exist in life.


----------



## Cain (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> This thread makes me worry. I'm known for being a nice guy, but now I'm worried if any new people I meet would think of me as a "nice guy" :I
> 
> So what, am I supposed to be a little more asshattish to not deliver the wrong message? It's like I can't be nice because I'll look like a creep. Now I can't do the right thing and just be decent.
> 
> Of course you have to be good to people rather than just being manipulative, but honest or not, both acts look so alike.


I think because of my post up there, I come under 'nice guy'.
D:


----------



## Carnie (Jan 16, 2012)

SIX said:


> Well, first things first, my man, I can say in my experience, don't bother. Sounds like you're dealing with girls still in education and that's just a goddamn minefield.
> 
> First chick I went out with, first chick I screwed, went batshit insane two days later and _still_ stalks me two years later.
> 
> ...



You're lucky. Every guy I've dated or even just talked to has been absolutely irrational.
The majority of them seem to fit a usual trend around here. They're kinda cutesy-dumb. Really easy to get with and painful to hold a conversation with.
Over-dramatic and stereotypical is something I see a lot of.

I've never had this problem with the girls I've dated. I suppose I'm picky with even taking a second look at some girls though, so that could be a factor.

Where is the place full of guys that aren't obnoxious that you live in.

To OP: Stop generalizing. I'm slightly late to the topic so that's all that I may as well offer you for now.


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm a lesbian but I'll try my hardest to help you out here.

First of all, women are indeed psychotic, there is no debating that. It's not that they want you to treat them like crap. They want you to have a backbone ( and balls.) This is called confidance. If you show her that you are confidant, and you are indeed a MAN, then she will be interested.

Both of the men I dated where girly little pussies, and I hated it. I myself am a very masculine lesbian, and the girls like it. I can be very dominating not in a sexual way but I have the balls essentialy. That's they want. But you should also be a gentleman. Be polite, spoil her, let her know you care about her. But also be yourself, and be true to yourself.

I hope this helped.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 16, 2012)

Conker said:


> Why would you even want a girlfriend? So much fucking work, and for what? You pay for sex by listening to all their motherfucking problems, last I heard, my hand doesn't require such payment.


Then there are the girls like me who don't whine about everything under the sun, don't want to talk about "feelings" and like sex just as much (or more) than their partner.


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Then there are the girls like me who don't whine about everything under the sun, don't want to talk about "feelings" and like sex just as much (or more) than their partner.


Girls like you require just as much work, just a different kind of work. I prefer the single life since I'm lazy and selfish.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 16, 2012)

Conker said:


> Girls like you require just as much work, just a different kind of work. I prefer the single life since I'm lazy and selfish.



Well sure, all relationships require some sort of work. I wouldn't say that someone like her requires the same amount of work as what you mentioned earlier. For you maybe, but not in general.

And hey, if you're too lazy to deal with a relationship, I wouldn't say you're selfish. You're saving other people from being stuck with you.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 16, 2012)

Conker said:


> Girls like you require just as much work.


Sitting around together playing games/watching tv or screwing is a lot of work? Okay then. I guess you are better off being single then. lmao


----------



## Fay V (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow...yeah no. 

Here's the thing about "nice guys", most self described "nice guys" that I have met are indeed rather nice, but they can also be completely spineless in terms of relationships. You know what women want? Confidence. That is something that ass holes have, and that is why they are getting the girls. People don't like to be treated like shit, but when you only have one guy barking up your tree people get desperate. 

I know it's rough, but asking to hang out as friends and such is not the same as asking a girl out. This is one of the worst things about the furry fandom, there are too many guys that ask in this "it could be a date, or it could just be friends, I'm using the least committal thing possible to avoid rejection" thing. 

Get some confidence. Nobody wants someone passive aggressive and clingy and most of the time these "nice guys" then turn around and bitch how women are awful because their vague gesture was taken as an offer of friendship. 

I like nice guys. All my relationships have ended amicably, but that is because the guys I date are nice, but also have a spine. There are crazy bitches out there, but assuming all women are crazy or another species will get you no where.
It's a person thing. Treat the possible relation like a person.


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Sitting around together playing games/watching tv or screwing is a lot of work? Okay then. I guess you are better off being single then. lmao


Gawd you've no idea! She might ask me to set up the console or some shit :[


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 16, 2012)

shteev said:


> This right here is one of the reasons I'm gay.
> 
> Women are _fuck nuts._â€‹


It's one of _these_â€‹ gays again.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> This thread makes me worry. I'm known for being a nice guy, but now I'm worried if any new people I meet would think of me as a "nice guy" :I
> 
> So what, am I supposed to be a little more asshattish to not deliver the wrong message? It's like I can't be nice because I'll look like a creep. Now I can't do the right thing and just be decent.
> 
> Of course you have to be good to people rather than just being manipulative, but honest or not, both acts look so alike.



just be upfront. Guys might be amazed but it's not that hard to tell the difference between a genuinely nice guy and a "nice guy". One has no spine and generalizes women as some foreign creature, the other treats you like a person and not a sex object. 
Being a "nice guy" is as bad as being an ass hole. It's just the stealth option to try and get the "in the pants" achievement.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2012)

...You know to be completely honest I always fear that I come off as a "nice guy" as opposed to a nice guy as I am dumb and don't have the highest self esteem. >_>


----------



## Carnie (Jan 16, 2012)

Mentova said:


> ...You know to be completely honest I always fear that I come off as a "nice guy" as opposed to a nice guy as I am dumb and don't have the highest self esteem. >_>



Just having that fear may be a sign that you're a nice guy. /kindofserious


----------



## Flippy (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha. I dealt with this last week. A guy friend texted me for female advice since I am a female. I responded "BACK UP" people are complicated. I'm bad at girly relationship things. I don't understand lady types or man types for a matter of fact. The sheer fact that I've been in relationship with for over seven years is a stoke of luck. My boyfriend found me during one of the few times I left my Flippy cave of a room.
Like Zenia said we play online games, go to friends houses, go out to chill, go to conventions, watch TV, sleep in & snuggle. There's more to it but altogether it's not too hard.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 16, 2012)

Mentova said:


> ...You know to be completely honest I always fear that I come off as a "nice guy" as opposed to a nice guy as I am dumb and don't have the highest self esteem. >_>


Eh The majority of girls can tell between a "nice guy" and a genuinely nice guy. Just be yourself and don't worry about it.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 16, 2012)

Mentova said:


> ...You know to be completely honest I always fear that I come off as a "nice guy" as opposed to a nice guy as I am dumb and don't have the highest self esteem. >_>



Pretty much no, except once, but you already know about that. You have good friends that do tell you when you're getting a bit off so don't worry about it.


----------



## Aden (Jan 16, 2012)

Mentova said:


> ...You know to be completely honest I always fear that I come off as a "nice guy" as opposed to a nice guy as I am dumb and don't have the highest self esteem. >_>



My self-esteem is so low that if there were an emperical self-esteem scale mine would be enough of an outlier to fuck up the national average. I just learned to laugh at myself a long time ago and it's served me well ever since. Life's fantastic when you don't take it seriously.

\easier said than done, I know
\\I think you're doing okay in the 'nice guy' realm


----------



## Namba (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm disillusioned with people altogether. I trust very, very few people.
Oh, and take it from me, never ever EVER date someone you started off feeling sorry for. You soon discover why no one likes that person who seemed misunderstood and needed a friend. I wish we stayed just friends.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 17, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Being a "nice guy" is as bad as being an ass hole. It's just the stealth option to try and get the "in the pants" achievement.



That being said, BROTIP for you all.

"Hey baby, wanna see my gamerscore?" line works every time.  Guaranteed to take her home for some hot coffee action.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Jan 17, 2012)

Have you considered the faint possibility OP that you may be the one at fault for your troubles?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 17, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> That being said, BROTIP for you all.
> 
> "Hey baby, wanna see my gamerscore?" line works every time.  Guaranteed to take her home for some hot coffee action.



obby, so many points.


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 17, 2012)

Five pages in and OP hasn't responded once. My troll senses are tingling. 

If he isn't a troll, then the OP, at least in my opinion, is a whiny little shit who denies his own shortcomings by blaming women instead of himself. 

Also, all of you who say you "went gay" because women are crazy, good job defending the right-wing "being gay is a choice" nut-jobs. Keep up the good work.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

How about we all have a nice Party since the tension in this thread is about as good as a Corrination Street episode?

I'll bring the party bags.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

Carnie said:


> Just having that fear may be a sign that you're a nice guy. /kindofserious



Fay made me feel better BUT YOU RUINED EVERYTHING OMG.

I know there's one thing that people in general don't like, and that is insecurity. I'm known for being insecure, but I'm honest with myself (and sometimes in the company of others) about the way I feel and I don't try to keep it all a secret in a poor way. Isn't that a good step above the alternative?


----------



## Deo (Jan 17, 2012)

Geek said:


> Why is it women are soo damn crazy and confused and have no idea what they want?



From my experience we know what we want. Women just may not want to outright tell you for fear of hurting your feelings. Plus, that shit is sort of personal. We don't generally run around with posterboards that read "Looking for man: 20-27 years old. 5 foot tall or taller. Has job. Has basic communication skills and sociability. Must be somewhat educated. Beard highly recommended. Motorcycle or car enthusiast is best. Arms must be ready for hugging."




Geek said:


> Why do you have to treat a girl like crap in order for her to like you and actually respect you?



Uh... no. If someone were to treat me like crap their ass would be dumped. Well hell, I'd never date them in the first place. Who wants to date someone who is awful to them?




Geek said:


> If you are a nice guy nowdays you get shit on or left because they want to go out with the guy that is an ***hole to them. I just dont get it?



What? This really isn't the norm with women. I mean sure, asshole men are probably going to find emotionally unstable women with low-self esteems (that's sort of like laws of magnetic attraction right?) But most sane, stable, happy, successful women want nothing to do with assholes. 
And most truly great guys really want and deserve a sane, stable, happy, possibly successful woman.




Geek said:


> Why would you want to be treated badly? Isnt that the point of a relationship is to feel good? I just dont get women.



What I don't get is your view of women. As a woman, who lives in a place surrounded by women, I can't say that I think your assumption is the norm.




Geek said:


> Alot of the time us "nice guys" will target woman that typically fall for the "bad boys", because we believe we can change them by giving them "something they've never had".



You can't enter into a relationship thinking you can change somebody though. That's really not a good foundation for a new romance. Women who enter into relationships with abusers think they can change the man, and men enter into relationships with terrible women thinking they can change them. The thing is though, if you want to change them and don't like who they currently are, why date them? You don't need to change anybody, you're worth somebody who doesn't need a psych and emotional tune up.





Gibby said:


> Oh oh, since the usual member who would post this is busy IRL, I'll fill in for her.


God I love you. Especially since you remembered that!
I think I'll reward you with mind blowing sex.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 17, 2012)

moonchylde said:


> Five pages in and OP hasn't responded once. My troll senses are tingling.
> 
> If he isn't a troll, then the OP, at least in my opinion, is a whiny little shit who denies his own shortcomings by blaming women instead of himself.
> 
> Also, all of you who say you "went gay" because women are crazy, *good job defending the right-wing "being gay is a choice" nut-jobs*. Keep up the good work.



It's not being a nut-job.  When I took psychology, one of the things I learned is that... at least according to the info in class... everyone goes through a "homosexual" stage.  Some just like it and "switch", some decide they like both, and others reject it and "remain" straight.  Or something to that effect.  I believe it's all based on curiousity.  Far as I'm concerned, homosexuality (or bisexuality) is just as much a choice as what you have for breakfast.  Problem is, like anything you do/think for a long period of time, such behavior becomes ingrained, a habit.  "Hardwired" into you nervous system.  So it seems like you didn't have a choice.  Thing is, we all get to choose the things we like and don't like, for whatever reasons.  Sexuality is like your preference in food... some like spicy things, others don't.


----------



## BRN (Jan 17, 2012)

Roose Hurro said:


> It's not being a nut-job.  When I took psychology, one of the things I learned is that... at least according to the info in class... everyone goes through a "homosexual" stage.  Some just like it and "switch", some decide they like both, and others reject it and "remain" straight.  Or something to that effect.  I believe it's all based on curiousity.  Far as I'm concerned, homosexuality (or bisexuality) is just as much a choice as what you have for breakfast.  Problem is, like anything you do/think for a long period of time, such behavior becomes ingrained, a habit.  "Hardwired" into you nervous system.  So it seems like you didn't have a choice.  Thing is, we all get to choose the things we like and don't like, for whatever reasons.  Sexuality is like your preference in food... some like spicy things, others don't.



False logic. Of homosexuals, you would be right, but of bisexuals who happen to have better experiences with other males, nobody's made a claim that being attracted to males is a choice. Preferences are choices, but nobody has proclaimed they chose to be homosexual or bisexual, or that sexuality is somehow dependent on preference. The only real fault is just being too colloquial.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't let this devolve into a born-or-choice gay thread. That's not what this is about.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know what's going on anymore :c


----------



## Cain (Jan 17, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> I don't know what's going on anymore :c


Something or the other, and now we're delving off into a homo discussion.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Something or the other, and now we're delving off into a homo discussion.



Well that's just typical, a thread about women on a furry forum :v


----------



## Elim Garak (Jan 17, 2012)

U need to slap those biatches in da face, they'll love you for it :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2012)

Fay V said:


> obby, so many points.


Bby my gamerscore is 20k. :V


----------



## thewall (Jan 17, 2012)

Um, I don't know...Because you're too emotionally and mentally immature to treat women with proper respect?  Maybe because you're looking for the wrong type of girlfriend?  Or you might be looking in the wrong places.  If they are going to be that batshit, you are looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Pine (Jan 17, 2012)

I know that lots of women like bad boys, but they sure as hell don't like guys who complain about nice guys being ignored. (Anyways, girls who go after guys who treat them like shit are usually superficial fuck-tards, just sayin'). Just be yourself and be patient. If a girl isn't into you for who you are, fuck her, she ain't worth your time.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

Geek said:


> Why is it women are soo damn crazy and confused and have no idea what they want? Why do you have to treat a girl like crap in order for her to like you and actually respect you? If you are a nice guy nowdays you get shit on or left because they want to go out with the guy that is an ***hole to them. I just dont get it? Why would you want to be treated badly? Isnt that the point of a relationship is to feel good? I just dont get women




As a woman, we do not want bad boys, but we do want a man who does not act like a fucking pussy.Your assumtpions are false and likely built on the basis that you are insecure about yourself and/or one of these guys who would cry if their girlfriend didn't call them or answer their phone. :V

Like Deo said, we know what we want, but we are not as blunt and forward about it. 

In order to find someone to love you, you must first learn to love yourself. If you have confidence and act like you are the shit, then some girls will go for it. We are not attracted by "Bad boys", we are attracted to confidence not abuse (unless the girl was a pussy).






> Alot of the time us "nice guys" will target woman that typically fall for the "bad boys", because we believe we can change them by giving them "something they've never had". Believe it or not we can't give them what they want. Many of the woman that are looking for the "bad boys" that treat them like shit are just not interested in finding what we are.




It's most likely that you are insecure and not a looker in the eyes of a woman. Like I said, women do not fall for the "Bad boys", they fall for the "I am sexy and I know it" men that know how to treat themselves and treat women well.


----------



## zachery980 (Jan 17, 2012)

Pine said:


> I know that lots of women like bad boys, but they sure as hell don't like guys who complain about nice guys being ignored. (Anyways, girls who go after guys who treat them like shit are usually superficial fuck-tards, just sayin'). Just be yourself and be patient. If a girl isn't into you for who you are, fuck her, she ain't worth your time.


(starts clapping)


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> As a woman, we do not want bad boys, but we do want a man who does not act like a fucking pussy.Your assumptions are false and likely built on the basis that you are insecure about yourself and/or one of these guys who would cry if their girlfriend didn't call them or answer their phone. :V
> 
> It's most likely that you are insecure and not a looker in the eyes of a woman. Like I said, women do not fall for the "Bad boys", they fall for the "I am sexy and I know it" men that know how to treat themselves and treat women well.



THIS.

Instead of whining that the problem is _"like, obviously"_ the girl who isn't interested, it might be a good idea for some of these self-proclaimed nice guys to take a long hard look at themselves.
Maybe, just maybe they aren't as great as they think they are which is why they can't get a date. :B


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 17, 2012)

I used to believe that women really did want to be treated with the same amount of respect and dignity as their male counterparts. I saw all kinds of heroines throughout the media like any of the female X-Men, Kari from Digimon Adventure 02, Samus Aran, and Hermione Granger and thought there was no reason why a woman couldn't be a strong-willed heroic character both in fiction and in reali life.

That was before "Twilight" became a cultural phenomenon, and teenage women and pre-teen girls bought it in droves. The popularity of this million-selling book, which shows less literary quality than a tawdry than a Harlequin romance novel, is a reflection of the fact that for all this talk of feminism, women still are content with playing housewife, whether their men have supernatural powers or are just overbearing. It speaks volumes that the warriors in this vampire-vs-werewolf series of books are almost exclusively male and that one can tell who the dynamic and static characters are based on gender. Unlike the X-Woman Rogue or Hermione Granger, it seems that Stephenie Meyer's self-insert character Bella Swan is content to have her life revolve around Edward Cullen, who pretty much owns her until Jacob comes along and tries to take possession of her.

If enough women follow in Bellas Swan's example, I believe that women will be set back a few decades and become the apron-wearing "1950's domestic goddess" that feminists worked so hard to stop being.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I used to believe that women really did want to be treated with the same amount of respect and dignity as their male counterparts. I saw all kinds of heroines throughout the media like any of the female X-Men, Kari from Digimon Adventure 02, Samus Aran, and Hermione Granger and thought there was no reason why a woman couldn't be a strong-willed heroic character both in fiction and in reali life.
> 
> That was before "Twilight" became a cultural phenomenon, and teenage women and pre-teen girls bought it in droves. The popularity of this million-selling book, which shows less literary quality than a tawdry than a Harlequin romance novel, is a reflection of the fact that for all this talk of feminism, women still are content with playing housewife, whether their men have supernatural powers or are just overbearing. It speaks volumes that the warriors in this vampire-vs-werewolf series of books are almost exclusively male and that one can tell who the dynamic and static characters are based on gender. Unlike the X-Woman Rogue or Hermione Granger, it seems that Stephenie Meyer's self-insert character Bella Swan is content to have her life revolve around Edward Cullen, who pretty much owns her until Jacob comes along and tries to take possession of her.
> 
> If enough women follow in Bellas Swan's example, I believe that women will be set back a few decades and become the apron-wearing "1950's domestic goddess" that feminists worked so hard to stop being.




Aw *HELL NO! >:V*

I don't know where you are getting this, and I hope that you do not 100% believe it and stop looking at Twilight as an example.


----------



## Lula (Jan 17, 2012)

I never bought into twilight. Vampires don't sparkle, they raid and destroy Alaskan villages and decapitate the townsfolk once they've drained them of their life's blood. But back to the topic: No, we don't want a pussy. And no we don't want Chris Brown. However, I've been single for two years, so yeah...not the best source of advice. :V


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Aw *HELL NO! >:V*
> 
> I don't know where you are getting this, and I hope that you do not 100% believe it and stop looking at Twilight as an example.



This. Fiction â‰  real life. Just because they like the story, for whatever reason, doesn't mean they want to be like the characters in said story.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

Underworlds the film for me that have vampires in. (Even though the Werewolves I like more in the prequel xD) Anyways, lets not get too off topic. I don't think that GFs are too hard too find, it's just that I really can't be arsed, and I guess having that mentality will get me nowhere at this moment in time ^^.


----------



## Lula (Jan 17, 2012)

Meh, just enjoy the silence. That's what I've come to do. It only hurts if you let it, friend. Being single doesn't suck nearly as bad as you seem to think it does.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

Lula said:


> Meh, just enjoy the silence. That's what I've come to do. It only hurts if you let it, friend. Being single doesn't suck nearly as bad as you seem to think it does.



I've been single since 2009 after a bad breakup. The only problems I had to deal with were from guys who tried to put in tons of effort when I wasn't interested and people who used the "Pity and bitter" lines to why I am still single. My ex's girlfriend had the gall to say that, even when she was the catalyst to why we broke up in the first place. >:V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've been single since 2009 after a bad breakup. The only problems I had to deal with were from guys who tried to put in tons of effort when I wasn't interested and people who used the "Pity and bitter" lines to why I am still single. My ex's girlfriend had the gall to say that, even when she was the catalyst to why we broke up in the first place. >:V


Cuntpunt dat ho.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 17, 2012)

Llamapotamus said:


> This. Fiction â‰  real life. Just because they like the story, for whatever reason, doesn't mean they want to be like the characters in said story.



Then for what other reason did Twilight become so popular? It certainly wasn't the quality of writing that made it a best-seller. I don't look at it as an example of a real-world relationship (Heaven forbid that Twilight becomes the model of marital relations) but I do find its popularity with young women as tacit approval of the kind of completely dependent relationship between the main characters as something they secretly want for themselves. If she does become a role model for young women, those young female readers will be in for a rude awakening when they find that men aren't the way they wish they were, men are just the way they are. 

A more ideal marriage from the world of fiction would be Shrek and Fiona's relationship. Neither character was attractive but that was the point of the movies- you can be far from perfect and still find happiness and you just might find some other deeply-flawed individual that you might like. In the real world, Bella Swan and any woman who uses her as a template for her own life should just prepare for being an old maid, because she'd never find a "perfect" mate as they don't exist.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Fay made me feel better BUT YOU RUINED EVERYTHING OMG.
> 
> I know there's one thing that people in general don't like, and that is insecurity. I'm known for being insecure, but I'm honest with myself (and sometimes in the company of others) about the way I feel and I don't try to keep it all a secret in a poor way. Isn't that a good step above the alternative?



I'm SORRY Gibby! D:

Insecurity is fine as long as you realize what the cause of it is, and you try to fix it. Put yourself in situations that'll help you get over the insecurities if you can.
I'm pretty sure that you aren't the type to wallow in self pity or anything.  I guess I'd have to know what the insecurities were to give better advice, if you wanted it.


----------



## Onnes (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Aw *HELL NO! >:V*
> 
> I don't know where you are getting this, and I hope that you do not 100% believe it and stop looking at Twilight as an example.



It's DarrylWolf. He either believes it or has been engaging in an extended and elaborate trolling session over the course of many months.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

Carnie said:


> I'm SORRY Gibby! D:
> 
> Insecurity is fine as long as you realize what the cause of it is, and you try to fix it. Put yourself in situations that'll help you get over the insecurities if you can.
> I'm pretty sure that you aren't the type to wallow in self pity or anything.  I guess I'd have to know what the insecurities were to give better advice, if you wanted it.



I get what you're saying, but I won't bother putting them out here. THEY'RE CALLED INSECURITIES FOR A REASON YANNO :n


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

Onnes said:


> It's DarrylWolf. He either believes it or has been engaging in an extended and elaborate trolling session over the course of many months.



If he's a troll, then I should give him a good banning.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I get what you're saying, but I won't bother putting them out here. THEY'RE CALLED INSECURITIES FOR A REASON YANNO :n



I said put yourself in situations that'll help you get over em didn't I? :V
nah I getcha though. If you ever have an issue with em I might be able to help though. Used to be really insecure about a lot of stuff myself.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If he's a troll, then I should give him a good banning.



Please do this forum a favor! >:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

Carnie said:


> I said put yourself in situations that'll help you get over em didn't I? :V
> nah I getcha though. If you ever have an issue with em I might be able to help though. Used to be really insecure about a lot of stuff myself.



Thanks for the offer, brah, I'll keep that in mind. c: But on putting myself in situations to get over insecurities... HMMMMMM. Well I already sorta solved one quite recently, but I do have a handful to get past yet. Two things are body related that I can solve myself no problem, but others, bleigh. Can't think of what I could possibly do about those.

Hard, innit?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Please do this forum a favor! >:V



I've done too many favors for this forum. :V
Buy me a drink and then we'll talk. :V


----------



## thewall (Jan 17, 2012)

Why is it that members who I thought were guys are actually GIRLS?  DD, Fay, and now Zeke?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

thewall said:


> Why is it that members who I thought were guys are actually GIRLS?  DD, Fay, and now Zeke?



I had a spoiler button for the longest time and you didn't know?!?


----------



## Recel (Jan 17, 2012)

thewall said:


> Why is it that members who I thought were guys are actually GIRLS?  DD, Fay, and now Zeke?



Because of interwebz.

No, really. Thinking everyone is a guy at first is kind of an internet thing.


----------



## Pine (Jan 17, 2012)

You know, my birthday was yesterday and my girlfriend dumped me the night before. I was very upset for the entire day, but as of now I'm starting to enjoy life again because there are a ton of benefits for being single. I also feel a little more independant. Trust me OP, enjoy being single while you still can.


----------



## thewall (Jan 17, 2012)

It seems as though a lot of MODS are women....


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

thewall said:


> It seems as though a lot of MODS are women....



Name 5.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Then for what other reason did Twilight become so popular? It certainly wasn't the quality of writing that made it a best-seller. I don't look at it as an example of a real-world relationship (Heaven forbid that Twilight becomes the model of marital relations) but I do find its popularity with young women as tacit approval of the kind of completely dependent relationship between the main characters as something they secretly want for themselves. If she does become a role model for young women, those young female readers will be in for a rude awakening when they find that men aren't the way they wish they were, men are just the way they are.
> 
> A more ideal marriage from the world of fiction would be Shrek and Fiona's relationship. Neither character was attractive but that was the point of the movies- you can be far from perfect and still find happiness and you just might find some other deeply-flawed individual that you might like. In the real world, Bella Swan and any woman who uses her as a template for her own life should just prepare for being an old maid, because she'd never find a "perfect" mate as they don't exist.



Because it's porn. It's a big steaming pile of porn fodder. Applying Bella to women is like trying to apply whatever porn personality to guys. Do guys really actually want to live up to that standard? I certainly hope not. 
It's popular because it was just clean enough to be popularized, but still had all the makings of female oriented porn. Bella is useless because bella is nothing but a mary sue stand in. Place yourself in her position and get swept up by some powerful man for a few hours. 

Anyway you're applying the wrong demographic. It's middleaged women and preteens that were popularizing it, Preteens are stupid bints that don't know anything yet (all preteens are stupid) and middle aged housewives live vicariously though others and just want escapism. 





thewall said:


> Why is it that members who I thought were guys are actually GIRLS?  DD, Fay, and now Zeke?


Everyone thinks I'm a guy :\ 
I'm not sure why since Fay is a really feminine name.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 17, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> Name 5.



Zeke, Fay, Ramsay, That one bunny chick (she's a mod right? I don't even know, thought her name was black), and Corto :v


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

Carnie said:


> Zeke, Fay, Ramsay, That one bunny chick (she's a mod right? I don't even know, thought her name was black), and Corto :v



Corto's a girl? :V

Welp...that would explain a few things...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 17, 2012)

You're forgetting Arshes Nei.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

Pine said:


> You know, my birthday was yesterday and my girlfriend dumped me the night before. I was very upset for the entire day, but as of now I'm starting to enjoy life again because there are a ton of benefits for being single. I also feel a little more independant. Trust me OP, enjoy being single while you still can.



That sucks.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2012)

Corto is a pretty pony.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 17, 2012)

SIX said:


> False logic. Of homosexuals, you would be right, but of bisexuals who happen to have better experiences with other males, nobody's made a claim that being attracted to males is a choice. Preferences are choices, but nobody has proclaimed they chose to be homosexual or bisexual, or that sexuality is somehow dependent on preference. *The only real fault is just being too colloquial.*



That's quite possible... not like I have a degree in psychology, I just remember that little tidbit, and it seemed logical to assume that "stage" may be a factor in a person's ultimate sexuality.  Don't know if anyone has done a detailed study, but we all know there has to be a reason for such things, whether you believe it's a "choice" or not.




ramsay_baggins said:


> Don't let this devolve into a born-or-choice gay thread. *That's not what this is about.*



Indeed.  This is about relationships... in which sexuality is rather important, wouldn't you say?  Given the related commentary here, I just threw in my two cents.  Take it as you will.




DarrylWolf said:


> *A more ideal marriage from the world of fiction would be Shrek and Fiona's relationship.* Neither character was attractive but that was the point of the movies- you can be far from perfect and still find happiness and you just might find some other deeply-flawed individual that you might like. In the real world, Bella Swan and any woman who uses her as a template for her own life should just prepare for being an old maid, because she'd never find a "perfect" mate as they don't exist.



Yes, a perfect example, I'd say.  Both flawed, both, dare I say, "human".




Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I had a spoiler button for the longest time and you didn't know?!?



Your avatar pic is male.  It can be confusing when you do that.  Button or no button, for some.




Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *Corto's a girl?* :V
> 
> Welp...that would explain a few things...



See?  Even you didn't know... of course, I didn't know, either, so we're now equal.   >.<


----------



## Teal (Jan 17, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Everyone thinks I'm a guy :\
> I'm not sure why since Fay is a really feminine name.


I thought you were a dude. -_-

I hate Twilight.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Thanks for the offer, brah, I'll keep that in mind. c: But on putting myself in situations to get over insecurities... HMMMMMM. Well I already sorta solved one quite recently, but I do have a handful to get past yet. Two things are body related that I can solve myself no problem, but others, bleigh. Can't think of what I could possibly do about those.
> 
> Hard, innit?



Sure thing :>
It is pretty hard though. Mine used to be body related among other things, but as I worked around it, the others just kinda went away. 
Couldn't have worked out better  I don't wanna get too off-topic though.



Roose Hurro said:


> See?  Even you didn't know... of course, I didn't know, either, so we're now equal.   >.<



Yesssss, indeed, Corto is the girliest girl of all. Everyone on FaF should know this.
_Corto isn't really a girl, Roose _


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Buy me a drink and then we'll talk. :V



Purple drank for everyone.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Purple drank for everyone.



Pfffttt...That shit rots your teeth! 

Tea for all!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Pfffttt...That shit rots your teeth!
> 
> Tea for all!



Sweet tea vodka, yes.  :]


----------



## Neuron (Jan 17, 2012)

SIX said:


> Well, first things first, my man, I can say in my experience, don't bother. Sounds like you're dealing with girls still in education and that's just a goddamn minefield.
> 
> First chick I went out with, first chick I screwed, went batshit insane two days later and _still_ stalks me two years later.
> 
> ...


You're a sexist piece of shit. Just because your girlfriends happened to be terrible and your boyfriends happened to be better doesn't mean fucking anything outside your own personal experience. Why don't you grow the fuck up and try having an opinion based on experiences outside of high school?

Oh and same goes for OP. Girls can tell from a mile away who just wants to get in their pants and who actually cares. You are giving off the "I just want in your pants" vibe pretty fucking clearly with your nice guy bullshit. Is this some kind of elaborate troll?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

SIX said:


> Well, first things first, my man, I can say in my experience, don't bother. Sounds like you're dealing with girls still in education and that's just a goddamn minefield.
> 
> First chick I went out with, first chick I screwed, went batshit insane two days later and _still_ stalks me two years later.
> 
> ...



I am going out a limb and say "Get the fuck over it". Just because some girls are like that doesn't mean we all are immature sluts. Watch who you paint with the same brush.

Honestly, I can say that "all men are unfaithful pigs looking for only one thing", but I don't. I know there are men out there that are not cheating layabouts, and sometimes you have to swim through a see of piss and poison to find a person that isn't like that. Everyone goes through trial and error in the dating scene so you are bound to pick up a few bad eggs along with it.

Also to note: Most of the men in the furry fandom are insecure spineless jellyfish. :V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone notice how gay dudes tend to be more sexist towards women than straight men are?

Just sayin' y'all.  :V


----------



## Recel (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Also to note: Most of the men in the furry fandom are insecure spineless jellyfish. :V



Objection!

I'm a monkey. Difference! :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Anyone notice how gay dudes tend to be more sexist towards women than straight men are?
> 
> Just sayin' y'all.  :V



And their attitutes tend to be more petty than the gender they hate.
I bet that most of the gays in the fandom are Jailhouse; the ones who were rejected or had many bad experiences with women that they decide to go corn holin'. :V



Recel said:


> Objection!
> 
> I'm a monkey. Difference! :V



Fine, your a monkey...and don't get me started on that. :V


----------



## Pine (Jan 17, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Anyone notice how gay dudes tend to be more sexist towards women than straight men are?
> 
> Just sayin' y'all.  :V



The same way lesbians tend to be more sexist towards men.

The hotdog doesn't fall far from the bun :V that was terrible


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

Pine said:


> The same way lesbians tend to be more sexist towards men.
> 
> The hotdog doesn't fall far from the bun :V that was terrible



That is bad and you should feel bad. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 17, 2012)

Corto is so moe :V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 17, 2012)

Figured it'd be worth serious posting for a second.

Women I've dated have been bitches in the past, yes.  I've had some crazy ones too, with a girl I dated contacting me two years after we broke up to tell me that she had a dream about me and that we should hang out.  

But by no means am I going to take my experiences with women and apply them to the full spectrum.  That's an easy way of not looking at yourself, seeing your own horrible choices and applying them to A) how you approach women, and B) the warning signs to women who may not be the right match for you.  

I've dated several women in the past who've been good to me and still are.  I work with and am friendly with even more within my profession.  The same attitude some people are applying in this thread is similar to the attitude of a high school kid getting upset over the first time they try something different and fail at it.  OMG it was so haaaaard the first couple of times I don't want to do it anymore!

Anything worth its salt takes work and time people.  That includes meaningful relationships and if you're going to look at a few bad relationships with women and go "WELP I GUESS ALL WOMEN ARE CRAZY/I'M GLAD I ONLY DATE DUDES NOW" then I'd say you're a pretty shallow person who doesn't have any drive to understand the thoughts and feelings of another person whilst settling for a carbon copy of yourself.  More power to you if you are just looking for the "charming/smart/gamer/funny/internet-savvy" girl who likes all the same clothes, music, television, books, etc. you do, but it doesn't always work like that.  Nor does it mean that just because you have a disagreement with another person, they suddenly must be crazy.  Sure there are those few, but that's by no means an indication that just because one may seem that way, the entire lot is spoiled.

It's called having perspective, something a lot of the people who've posted in this thread damning relationships with women seem to lack.


----------



## Recel (Jan 17, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Figured it'd be worth serious posting for a second.
> 
> Women I've dated have been bitches in the past, yes.  I've had some crazy ones too, with a girl I dated contacting me two years after we broke up to tell me that she had a dream about me and that we should hang out.
> 
> ...



People tend to generalise. And I think some people like to, since it "simplifies" how they view things so they don't have to think about it much.

On the topic on it self I can't say much, since I don't look for relations, so I don't know how they work. Tho I find it fun how I don't look for it and I had a few girls wanting one with me, while a lot of guys I know, who actively look for one just can't find one. And they aren't all "nice guys" either as far as I can tell.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 17, 2012)

Recel said:


> People tend to generalise. And I think some people like to, since it "simplifies" how they view things so they don't have to think about it much.



Pretty much the tl:dr version of my above post.

I don't know if it's ironic or what, and it's just amazing to me that the people within this fandom, and pretty much anyone who feels they've been wronged by a "group" of people are just as narrow-minded as the people they tend to condemn, then attempt to justify it by explaining how their experiences are just that much worse than anything anyone else has ever had to deal with.


----------



## Recel (Jan 17, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Pretty much the tl:dr version of my above post.
> 
> I don't know if it's ironic or what, and it's just amazing to me that the people within this fandom, and pretty much anyone who feels they've been wronged by a "group" of people are just as narrow-minded as the people they tend to condemn, then attempt to justify it by explaining how their experiences are just that much worse than anything anyone else has ever had to deal with.



What I find interesting is that anyone can generalise one group of people or things, while they don't generalise another group. Simple logic would say that if you know that a group isn't a bag of clones than you can apply that thinking to another group.

But we're drifting off topic again.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Pretty much the tl:dr version of my above post.
> 
> I don't know if it's ironic or what, and it's just amazing to me that the people within this fandom, and pretty much anyone who feels they've been wronged by a "group" of people are just as narrow-minded as the people they tend to condemn, then attempt to justify it by explaining how their experiences are just that much worse than anything anyone else has ever had to deal with.



It depends on the level of a person that can deal with it. Most of us can't handle rejection...that's a given, but most of us have the power to move forward with our lives after we have had a bad experience with something...or someone.

Honestly, I have been treated like absolute shit by the opposite sex, and at the same time, I have had two men who have treated me as a equal. The other four  did not, but it left me with perspective. Either it was finding out you've been cheated on, left miles away from home with no bus fare and a irritated parent to know why I am 3 cities away and abandoned, an ex using you and then telling all of his friends that you are a slut (never slept with him) and having them call you about sex, or having a catalyst drive a wedge in your relationship shouldn't down your perspective, but strenghten your resolve.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It depends on the level of a person that can deal with it. Most of us can't handle rejection...that's a given, but most of us have the power to move forward with our lives after we have had a bad experience with something...or someone.
> 
> Honestly, I have been treated like absolute shit by the opposite sex, and at the same time, I have had two men who have treated me as a equal. The other four  did not, but it left me with perspective. Either it was finding out you've been cheated on, left miles away from home with no bus fare and a irritated parent to know why I am 3 cities away and abandoned, an ex using you and then telling all of his friends that you are a slut (never slept with him) and having them call you about sex, or having a catalyst drive a wedge in your relationship shouldn't down your perspective, but strenghten your resolve.



Sorry to hear that.  That kind of shit happens, I know.  I remember back in high school I had a chick tell me not to go to a party because she wasn't going to go.  I went anyways and found out she was there with another dude.  No where near some of the things you mentioned but you get the idea.

These are stories I think everyone has had at least once.  But it's like you said, these are things that strengthen your resolve and you move on to better things.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 17, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Sorry to hear that.  That kind of shit happens, I know.  I remember back in high school I had a chick tell me not to go to a party because she wasn't going to go.  I went anyways and found out she was there with another dude.  No where near some of the things you mentioned but you get the idea.
> 
> These are stories I think everyone has had at least once.  But it's like you said, these are things that strengthen your resolve and you move on to better things.



Just go to the party to have fun and don't expect to come home with anybody. There was one party I went to in my first year of college held by a frat called Gamma Alpha Tau, where there was alcohol and even some women there who went in plain white T's, no bras, and you could see their panties underneath. When you take into consideration that there was alcohol being served, immodest women, and a bunch of college-age guys, you can see why GAT is on probation until 2019. I heard the next day that a few of the male students got in trouble for forcing love on some of those women but when they don't even wear proper clothing, I really can't blame any of the guys. The ladies were pretty much "asking for it" by dressing that way and getting drunk too.

Oh, and in case you're wondering, no I did not lose my virginity that night but I did have a few of these drunken women ask if they could spend the night with me.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Just go to the party to have fun and don't expect to come home with anybody. There was one party I went to in my first year of college called Gamma Alpha Tau, where there was alcohol, condoms, and even some women there who went in plain white T's, no bras, and you could see their panties underneath. When you take into consideration that there was alcohol being served, immodest women, and a bunch of college-age guys, you can see why GAT is on probation until 2019.



I was dating her at the time.  Hence why this was an issue.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I heard the next day that a few of the male students got in trouble for forcing love on some of those women but when they don't even wear proper clothing, I really can't blame any of the guys. The ladies were pretty much "asking for it" by dressing that way and getting drunk too.



Er, no. It's fair enough to think less of the women for them dressing as they did and think it innapropriate, and i'm sure there were plenty of women at the party who were dressed far more modestly, who had low opinions of the women you described, but ''forcing love'' or, the less sugar coated term, ''rape'' is never ok.

The only situation where you might be able to ''not blame them'' is if they were involuntarily under some kind drug induced effects, or were in some kind of crazy situation where they had a gun to their head.

Obviously both these situations are highly unlikely

I think you should rethink your morals.


----------



## Onnes (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I heard the next day that a few of the male students got in trouble for forcing love on some of those women but when they don't even wear proper clothing, I really can't blame any of the guys. The ladies were pretty much "asking for it" by dressing that way and getting drunk too.



This needed to be quoted again just to make sure it remains adequately preserved. You are saying that the men in question shouldn't be blamed for rape, because the victims deserved it. I refuse to believe you aren't just trolling everyone at this point.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I heard the next day that a few of the male students got in trouble for forcing love on some of those women but when they don't even wear proper clothing, I really can't blame any of the guys. The ladies were pretty much "asking for it" by dressing that way and getting drunk too.


Goddamn man, I hear you. Also, one time I was at this grocery store, and they had these apples sitting out that just looked _delicious_, and there were no cameras or employees around, so I pocketed some. I got in trouble for forcing charity, but you can't really blame me, the store manager was pretty much "asking for it" by leaving such tempting food out with minimal security. 



:V


----------



## Neuron (Jan 17, 2012)

Jesus Christ I wish DarrylWolf weren't so subtle in his trolling that everything he says and does isn't _technically_ against the rules so we can't ban him.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 18, 2012)

Wreth said:


> Er, no. It's fair enough to think less of the women for them dressing as they did and think it innapropriate, and i'm sure there were plenty of women at the party who were dressed far more modestly, who had low opinions of the women you described, but ''forcing love'' or, the less sugar coated term, ''rape'' is never ok.
> 
> The only situation where you might be able to ''not blame them'' is if they were involuntarily under some kind drug induced effects, or were in some kind of crazy situation where they had a gun to their head.
> 
> ...



How is alcoholism not a drug-induced effect? I guess I could blame the guys for getting so drunk and not being able to tell the difference between a half-dressed slut and a fun-loving potential girlfriend but even so the clothing is such a dead giveaway. That difference really is not a thin line to anyone of sober mind yet in drinking so much these men forfeited their right to good judgement and had what I can only assume was non-satisying sex with these whorish women. They are worthy of blame for letting their alcoholism ruin their judgement. As for the ladies- and I use that term only in the technical sense- who were running around in those undergarments, I do feel they should have known better and they have themselves to blame. It's not themselves alone, mind you but certainly this could have been avoided with better preparation on their parts. If they had been wearing something more modest and not been so water-logged, they most certainly would not have gotten raped. As for the fraternity that enabled this event to take place, I hope their leaders face some criminal charges. Obviously, an event that serves alcohol to college students who are not of drinking age should be a dishonor to any college, let alone Texas' most rigorous institution.

It reminds me of a saying that if you leave a pie on the windowsill, don't complain if wild animals come to eat it. Most guys probably think that a woman who dresses like that has some definite self-esteem issues and needs to be the center of attention, even if that attention is negative. Those that do find such a look sexy really lack discernment. But I feel that a well-dressed lady is sexier fully-clad than some half-naked woman. And there isn't a book on party etiquette that has ever suggested getting drunk at a gathering is a good thing. So if you go to a party dress modestly and don't get drunk


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 18, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> How is alcoholism not a drug-induced effect? I guess I could blame the guys for getting so drunk and not being able to tell the difference between a half-dressed slut and a fun-loving potential girlfriend but even so the clothing is such a dead giveaway. That difference really is not a thin line to anyone of sober mind yet in drinking so much these men forfeited their right to good judgement and had what I can only assume was non-satisying sex with these whorish women. They are worthy of blame for letting their alcoholism ruin their judgement. As for the ladies- and I use that term only in the technical sense- who were running around in those undergarments, I do feel they should have known better and they have themselves to blame. If they had been wearing something more modest and not been so water-logged, they most certainly would not have gotten raped.
> 
> It reminds me of a saying that if you leave a pie on the windowsill, don't complain if wild animals come to eat it.



How do you figure? If alcohol was ruining the men's judgement, does it matter what the women were wearing? Would it have made a difference, and how would you know that?

The girls appear to have been raped, and calling what they were wearing the cause of it is a very shaky association. I daresay it's completely irrelevant.
_
"The animals wouldn't have eaten the pie if you used this brand of apples, instead of that brand of apples!"_


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2012)

Lacus said:


> Jesus Christ I wish DarrylWolf weren't so subtle in his trolling that everything he says and does isn't _technically_ against the rules so we can't ban him.



Subtle trolling is awesome though. That's how you troll right. Everyone keeps falling for it. :V


----------



## Neuron (Jan 18, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> How is alcoholism not a drug-induced effect? I guess I could blame the guys for getting so drunk and not being able to tell the difference between a half-dressed slut and a fun-loving potential girlfriend but even so the clothing is such a dead giveaway. That difference really is not a thin line to anyone of sober mind yet in drinking so much these men forfeited their right to good judgement and had what I can only assume was non-satisying sex with these whorish women. They are worthy of blame for letting their alcoholism ruin their judgement. As for the ladies- and I use that term only in the technical sense- who were running around in those undergarments, I do feel they should have known better and they have themselves to blame. If they had been wearing something more modest and not been so water-logged, they most certainly would not have gotten raped.
> 
> It reminds me of a saying that if you leave a pie on the windowsill, don't complain if wild animals come to eat it.


A woman should be able to walk down the street completely naked without fear of being raped. Go fuck yourself. It's wrong and immoral no matter how you try to spin it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 18, 2012)

I got married in first grade at recess. After that I just took some girls out to movies and that sort. Got set up with a girl just recently, but wadda you know, she's all the way in Wisconsin and we have problems calling each other. I must catch up soon.
_Hey, hey, you, you, I don't like your girlfriend, no way, no way, I think you need a new one. Hey, hey, you, you, I can be your girlfriend._


----------



## Onnes (Jan 18, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> It reminds me of a saying that if you leave a pie on the windowsill, don't complain if wild animals come to eat it.



This is a highly amusing analogy. The men in question have willfully reduced their mental functions to the point where they can no longer make rational or considerate decisions. They still started the night as supposedly functional adults with some sense of judgement. They must remain responsible for their actions, as the alternative is unconscionable.
We really can't blame animals for following instinct, as they lack the intellect for such potential blame to alter their behavior. But because they lack such intellect, we have few qualms against shooting them or locking them away for our amusement when they encroach upon our domain. You don't want to reduce any human to the point where they begin to occupy the same moral space as non-human animals, which is exactly what you do when you cut out their capacity for moral reasoning.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 18, 2012)

Onnes said:


> This is a highly amusing analogy. The men in question have willfully reduced their mental functions to the point where they can no longer make rational or considerate decisions. They still started the night as supposedly functional adults with some sense of judgement. They must remain responsible for their actions, as the alternative is unconscionable.
> We really can't blame animals for following instinct, as they lack the intellect for such potential blame to alter their behavior. But because they lack such intellect, we have few qualms against shooting them or locking them away for our amusement when they encroach upon our domain. You don't want to reduce any human to the point where they begin to occupy the same moral space as non-human animals, which is exactly what you do when you cut out their capacity for moral reasoning.



I'm not reducing these intelligence these men had- I think the alcohol did a good job of that. They lost whatever discernment skills they might have had thanks to going a few rounds with John Barleycorn. They made regrettable decisions after the alcohol made them go astray in their thinking and they'll have to pay. The mistakes they made they will have to deal with for the rest of their or someone else's life. Worse than having to spend time in the hoosegow or spend money on child support is having to tell your parents that you failed to obtain a degree because of one regrettable incident. Some of these men came from overseas, especially in places where filial piety is a virtue, and they were on student visas and by being expelled from college meant they go back home to their parents, some of whom spent all their money for their sons' education.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 18, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'm not reducing these intelligence these men had- I think the alcohol did a good job of that. They lost whatever discernment skills they might have had thanks to going a few rounds with John Barleycorn. They made regrettable decisions after the alcohol made them go astray in their thinking and they'll have to pay. The mistakes they made they will have to deal with for the rest of their or someone else's life. Worse than having to spend time in the hoosegow or spend money on child support is having to tell your parents that you failed to obtain a degree because of one regrettable incident. Some of these men came from overseas, especially in places where filial piety is a virtue, and they were on student visas and by being expelled from college meant they go back home to their parents, some of whom spent all their money for their sons' education.


They shouldn't have gotten drunk around so many hot girls if they didn't want to rape anyone, clearly.


V:


----------



## Onnes (Jan 18, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'm not reducing these intelligence these men had- I think the alcohol did a good job of that. They lost whatever discernment skills they might have had thanks to going a few rounds with John Barleycorn. They made regrettable decisions after the alcohol made them go astray in their thinking and they'll have to pay.



They'll have to pay because, despite managing to temporarily revoke their own intelligence, they still must be held accountable as fully capable adults. We never remove from them that responsibility. From a practical perspective, this discourages people from posing a danger to themselves and others by getting so drunk they can no longer control themselves.


----------



## DrJackJackal (Jan 18, 2012)

Is it possible you're not looking hard enough?


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 18, 2012)

Girls don't want a nice guy or a bad boy. They want someone who can put themself out there. If you're over 18, try finding a single's club in your area.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 18, 2012)

It has been proven that DW is intellectually challenged...or very bitter and intellectually challenged. Do not reply to him. :V


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 18, 2012)

I played this game for a very long time, and always walked away empty-handed. The one girl I actually had a relationship with ended up moving to Virginia, and even then it was a middle-school relationship which in reality equates to a big bucket of fuck all.
Come high school I actually started to get a feel for how it was supposed to work and for four years came away empty handed (Except for one LDR, and she ended up being batshit insane anyway). Now, there is not a smaller fuck I could give. I get to hang out with my friends, go for drives, work on my car, and play the violin, all unincumbered. If someone special falls into my lap, alright, I'll give it a shot. If no one ever comes my way, I'll get a puppy and live my life as a happy bachelor.
In all honesty I'm not a particularly social person outside of my friends, so I would probably prefer coming home to a happy dog and playing catch or going for a walk.


----------



## Delta (Jan 18, 2012)

I remember when I was fifteen and made the same arguments. 
And then I discovered that there was, in fact, no way I could ever understand the female brain. Much less what they wanted in a significant other. Hell I didn't even know what I wanted in a significant other.
I think your problem, aside from the obvious lack of maturity, is:

1. You're trying too hard.
2. You've convinced yourself you know how all women think and what they want.
3. You've convinced yourself you're a "nice guy". You're not. A "nice guy" usually doesn't know they're a "nice guy". You use kindness as a means of getting something instead of using it out of respect for another person.
4. You're impatient. 
5. You want to change/"fix" the girls you take to.

Im sure there's more, but I think five is enough to make a point. The problem is not women, the problem is you.
Give less of a damn, quit thinking you know everything, stop being selfish and slow the fuck down. I like to believe we all have someone who fits in our empty space, it just takes time and the actions of our real selves to find them.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 18, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Figured it'd be worth serious posting for a second.
> 
> Women I've dated have been bitches in the past, yes.  I've had some crazy ones too, with a girl I dated contacting me two years after we broke up to tell me that she had a dream about me and that we should hang out.
> 
> ...



Or, as the Osmonds sang:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R9FI3OybSA&feature=related


----------



## Lobar (Jan 18, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'm not reducing these intelligence these men had- I think the alcohol did a good job of that. They lost whatever discernment skills they might have had thanks to going a few rounds with John Barleycorn.



And there's sufficient blame right there.  Any man who while drunk loses so much control over his actions as to be unable to NOT RAPE WOMEN should not be drinking in their company, much less anywhere unrestrained outside his own home.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 18, 2012)

To OP:

Because women are so fucking crazy, you should just marry a life-sized cardboard cutout of a woman. This way you can dress her up and take your cardboard woman out to dinner and social events without having to deal with how crazy women are. :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2012)

It's a girlfriend I want, but I have no idea what to do about that. I have a friend that keeps telling me that I only attract gay guys. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 18, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's a girlfriend I want, but I have no idea what to do about that. I have a friend that keeps telling me that I only attract gay guys. I don't know what to do.


Well, you are a citra . . . :V

Where are some places that you actually meet and interact with girls? School, volunteering stuff, parties? Seems like a lot of it just comes down to finding one you like and plainly asking her out. Alternatively you could online dating if you don't have any pride issues with that--has the benefit of letting you make it clear what you're looking for right off the bat. Also helps if you're shy or unsure about approaching women.


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 18, 2012)

you know...i have a good friend who is your typical "nice guy". can't get a girl at all. every girl who agrees to go out on a date with him turns out to be a crazy psycho bitch. they might make out and have weird sex once and then he finds out she is just using him to cheat on her boyfriend. I tell him he'll find a good one someday...

but you see, this dude, well he's just plain fat and ugly and spends all his time on the internet *shrug*


----------



## Fay V (Jan 18, 2012)

Winds said:


> I remember when I was fifteen and made the same arguments.
> And then I discovered that there was, in fact, no way I could ever understand the female brain. Much less what they wanted in a significant other. Hell I didn't even know what I wanted in a significant other.
> I think your problem, aside from the obvious lack of maturity, is:
> 
> ...



The complexity is in the simplicity. 
Essentially everyone is the same. We all want someone to love, someone to be there for better or for worse. Someone to depend on. It doesn't matter if you are Gay, Straight, or Bi, if it's a man or woman you are after, they essentially want the same thing, Someone to share with, to help with our needs, to be human with.
The problem is that people are never simple, and while we all essentially want the same thing, not everyone wants the same method to attain that. Some women are dominant and want a man that can be sub, she's not a crazy bitch if you guys just don't get along because you are both dominant personalities. 
An easier way to put it is like this, I need someone that I can share my work with. If you have an aversion to academia then we won't get along. My ex and I could debate for hours and it would be fun for us.
You might be a genuinely nice guy, but if you really hate debating, then there will be nothing there. Neither of us would be crazy just incompatible. 

The thing about relationships is, people do change in the good ones, but if you try to force it it won't work. It's about equality, compatibility and compromise, and OP the reason you are single is because you've shown you understand none of those.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 18, 2012)

Fay V said:


> The thing about relationships is, people do change in the good ones, but if you try to force it it won't work. It's about equality, compatibility and compromise, and OP the reason you are single is because you've shown you understand none of those.



This.
 I cannot stand when people don't expect either person in a relationship to change. 
You'll both constantly be fighting if you don't both give a little. 
There's nothing worse than someone who is hardheaded enough to believe that nothing they do is worth changing.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 18, 2012)

Carnie said:


> This.
> I cannot stand when people don't expect either person in a relationship to change.
> You'll both constantly be fighting if you don't both give a little.
> There's nothing worse than someone who is hardheaded enough to believe that nothing they do is worth changing.



my father explained it to me like this. A good relationship is like two trees planted next to each other. In time they will grow and the branches will intertwine. This is the change that will occur. It's slow and gentle, but eventually two people will grow together. 

A bad relationship is taking an axe to an oak because you want an aspen.

You're not changing who you are fundamentally, you're just bending slightly and eventually it comes together.


----------



## ZolaraGlits (Jan 19, 2012)

I am not agreeing with you, because all women are not like this. So try to find a honest girl.


----------



## brettflannigan (Jan 19, 2012)

shteev said:


> This right here is one of the reasons I'm gay.
> 
> Women like to s_uck nuts._â€‹


There we go that's somewhat better.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 19, 2012)

Actively looking for a someone to be in a relationship is just a bad idea. You're likely to jump into it at the first chance you get, and then realise later that you aren't comatible, causing more stress for both of you.

Just live life as normal, and chances are you'll meet some, who as you get to know them better, you'll realise you have a deeper connection, and want to be with them because you really have strong feelings for them, not just because you want a partner.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 19, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Just go to the party to have fun and don't expect to come home with anybody. There was one party I went to in my first year of college held by a frat called Gamma Alpha Tau, where there was alcohol and even some women there who went in plain white T's, no bras, and you could see their panties underneath. When you take into consideration that there was alcohol being served, immodest women, and a bunch of college-age guys, you can see why GAT is on probation until 2019. I heard the next day that a few of the male students got in trouble for forcing love on some of those women but when they don't even wear proper clothing, I really can't blame any of the guys. The ladies were pretty much "asking for it" by dressing that way and getting drunk too.
> 
> Oh, and in case you're wondering, no I did not lose my virginity that night but I did have a few of these drunken women ask if they could spend the night with me.


lul, get lost. It's never a woman's fault for getting and she should be able to wear whatever she damn pleases without being shamed when _she's the victim_.

Also, to the nice guys, liking sports, alcohol and having the guts to approach a woman doesn't automatically make you an asshole. Jesus.

Sexism is fun.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 19, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Also, to the nice guys, liking sports, alcohol and having the guts to approach a woman doesn't automatically make you an asshole.



But it does help you meet some good lookin' girls.  :]


----------



## Recel (Jan 19, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> But it does help you meet some good lookin' girls.  :]



Drinking lots of beer can do the same with less work. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 19, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> But it does help you meet some good lookin' girls.  :]


No because all girls who fall for that are FILTHY, LYING WHORES.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay OP:

One, you're looking to date girls in what sounds like high school which is a horrible, FUCKING HORRIBLE idea.

Two, DO NOT date inside the furry fandom. Although we might have fun with our jokes and gimmicks, most girls who are in the fandom are completely insane.
Trust me, I dated a couple.

Three, don't worry about it. Women aren't the most important thing in life, and they'll flock to any man when they're late-20's anyhow, once their beauty starts to disappear.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 19, 2012)

KingNow said:


> most girls who are in the fandom are completely insane.


I don't know about "most" ... I know I'm not. But, we could say the same thing about the guys in the fandom.

But it is good advice... don't restrict yourself to people within the fandom. If it happens, it happens.  You can always lure them into the fandom later. lol


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 19, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I don't know about "most" ... I know I'm not. But, we could say the same thing about the guys in the fandom.
> 
> But it is good advice... don't restrict yourself to people within the fandom. If it happens, it happens.  You can always lure them into the fandom later. lol



Aren't you married, or close to it or something? That makes you permanently insane, or it disqualifies you from the equation. You see, any woman who chooses not to become OPs girlfriend is insane for that very reason.

Also, women are crazy because that one guy, near the start of this thread, is gay. I feel that him being gay is direct cause of women being insane, not the other way around like he says. My proof is "because I say so", which I feel is much stronger than his proof. :V


----------



## Zenia (Jan 19, 2012)

heh. No I am not married or close to it. One day I would like to be! I do (finally) have a boyfriend though. It did take until I was 28 for it to happen though. He is a great person though and worth waiting for... if he had come along any earlier though, I would have been breaking the law. <3

"Because I say so!" is pretty strong proof! :V


----------



## BRN (Jan 19, 2012)

Zenia said:


> heh. No I am not married or close to it. One day I would like to be! I do (finally) have a boyfriend though. It did take until I was 28 for it to happen though. He is a great person though and worth waiting for... if he had come along any earlier though, I would have been breaking the law. <3
> 
> "Because I say so!" is pretty strong proof! :V



Unrelated to the thread; you're training him appropriately in bed, right? :v


----------



## Zenia (Jan 19, 2012)

SIX said:


> you're training him appropriately in bed, right? :v


>) As soon as I can get him to move over here. We are only about 2.5 hours away from each other... but it involves a $40 taxi ride and the bulk of the travel is a ferry ride.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 19, 2012)

KingNow said:


> ... most girls who are in the fandom are completely insane.


This feeling...

It's guilt. :<


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2012)

shteev said:


> This right here is one of the reasons I'm gay.
> 
> Women are _fuck nuts._â€‹



You just made being gay sound like it's a choice. :V


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 19, 2012)

Women being crazy is no reason to be gay.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jan 19, 2012)

*rubs temples* Siiiiiigh. 

So many people have made very good points in this, I especially like how 'nice guys' are needy and insecure because that pretty sums up some of the guys I have dated. As to the others in this thread that have posted saying "Derp, this is why I'm gay." I have dated men too, and some of my exes have lied, cheated on me, refused to tell me what was bothering them and other communication issues, hit me, freaked out about little things and in general some have been pretty crappy experiences. I'm bisexual, I have yet to date a woman because the opportunity hasn't come along but I am not so ignorant to think that somehow women will be less crazy, needy or whiny. There are some messed up people, it doesn't matter what gender they are.


----------



## Flippy (Jan 20, 2012)

I've made up my mind. The repetitive use of the term "nice guy" throughout this thread is deeply irking me.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 20, 2012)

Disregard this post.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 20, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Disregard this post.



Okay then.


----------



## triage (Jan 20, 2012)

if you keep saying you're a "nice guy" and have no luck in romance, chances are you are not as good of a human being that you believe you are.

that being said, try not looking exactly for a significant other exactly like you. Everything has a polar opposite. Find someone that's a little bit different, like a balance, or something. It comes naturally. Don't force anything.

I dunno. Quit cryin' and use a dating site if you're that desperate.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 20, 2012)

triage said:


> Quit cryin' and use a dating site if you're that desperate.



Fuck that, there's a bottle of lotion and something fun for everyone out there somewhere. :V


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 21, 2012)

i used to think the same thing untill last night... just gotta talk to the girls man, all you gotta do.


----------



## Kuro-Arashi-Ame (Jan 21, 2012)

Im a girl who is in college, and I dont hate girls,but I must say that 5/6 of the ones I have been roommates/suitemates with have been pretty nuts.  All the talk about is boys and how they should kiss their dumb asses, watch tv shows about guys that give girls everything and let the girls cheat yet still love them, love twilight, think all the guys on campus want their stupid asses, and are very shallow.  So I agree with you that alot of girls are stupid, however, there are also alot of girls Ive met that are very smart and actually have a brain.  Its just unfortunate that theyre hard to come by.  And OP, if you want a GF so bad, then get off your computer and go look harder.  Its a big world out there and coming online labeling all girls as idiots who only want the bad boys and stuff isnt going to get you one.  If you want a decent girl, then you gotta put on a better attitude cause you dont seem like that "nice guy" you claim to be.


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

Kuro-Arashi-Ame said:


> Im a girl who is in college, and I dont hate girls,but I must say that 5/6 of the ones I have been roommates/suitemates with have been pretty nuts.  All the talk about is boys and how they should kiss their dumb asses, watch tv shows about guys that give girls everything and let the girls cheat yet still love them, love twilight, think all the guys on campus want their stupid asses, and are very shallow.  So I agree with you that alot of girls are stupid, however, there are also alot of girls Ive met that are very smart and actually have a brain.  Its just unfortunate that theyre hard to come by.  And OP, if you want a GF so bad, then get off your computer and go look harder.  Its a big world out there and coming online labeling all girls as idiots who only want the bad boys and stuff isnt going to get you one.  If you want a decent girl, then you gotta put on a better attitude cause you dont seem like that "nice guy" you claim to be.


(Claps)

Well said.

Well said indeed.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 21, 2012)

The OP is in a catch-22 that many guys in their early to mid 20s get stuck in. He has no confidence because he's never dated a girl. He has manners, and he is timid and sweet to the women in his life, so they all imprint him as a "non-sexual" guy and friend zone him. Girls are attracted to confidence, so now he will never land one because he hasn't picked one up before. To aggrevate things, most girls his age have had far, far more experience than he has, and they expect a certain level of emotional and sexual maturity from someone else their age.

There is one guaranteed way out of this loop. 

You could try dating guys and then going back to girls once you've had some experience and gotten your confidence up. You don't feel that pressure to perform with other guys. And who knows, you might find you don't even need to go back. This dry spell could turn into a huge chance to reinvent yourself. 

/actual advice


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Jan 26, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I love it when furries QQ about relationships.
> 
> It provides endless entertainment.




needs popcorn


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Jan 26, 2012)

An observation:   The amount of male furs I have meet that had no clue (none) about how to even talk to a girl. 

Quick tip,   Balls up, get over being shy and talk to one.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 26, 2012)

Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot said:


> An observation:   The amount of male furs I have meet that had no clue (none) about how to even talk to a girl.
> 
> Quick tip,   Balls up, get over being shy and talk to one.



Except when that furry has issues with paranoia and everyone is simply humoring them and than laughing behind their back and pretending to be their friend only because they're so pathetic and everything is lying to you and only escape will save you so fall away and never come back.


^the above happens far more often than you'd think.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 26, 2012)

Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot said:


> An observation:   The amount of male furs I have meet that had no clue (none) about how to even talk to a girl.
> 
> Quick tip,   Balls up, get over being shy and talk to one.


I have been preaching this for I don't even know how long.  I'm so tired of hearing everyone baww over how "shy" or "antisocial" they are (and people misuse the term "antisocial" a LOT, 98% of people don't even know what it fucking means).
So, This, x1000


----------



## Suimin (Jan 26, 2012)

As a female, I'm tired of hearing men complain about how they can't get a girlfriend, and then proceed to blame the entire female sex for their problems. I personally have never gone for the "bad boy" type, as those tend to be shallow, immature, uncommitted individuals who are good for maybe a quick fuck and nothing more. If you're only seeming to find women who are attracted to that type of male, then maybe you should reevaluate the type of women you're going after. Shallow women tend to go for shallow men.
And if you're trying to play the soft spoken, shy "nice guy" bit, get over it. If you want a female, show some balls and step up. One of the few traits in "bad boys" that is attractive across the board is the fact they are dominant and sure of themselves. Do I want a sleezy guy? No. But I don't want a man who can't even nut up enough to approach me. I want to be able to feel safe and secure, to see my male partner as a pillar of strength and a shoulder that can handle me leaning on it occasionally. I want him to be secure in himself and his actions.


----------

